# BEACH + FOREST + MOUNTAIN [COROMANDEL REGION] NEW ZEALAND



## Guest

After driving through some of the most spectacular scenery on this planet, we arrived early in the morning at the little seaside village of Whangamata (pop. 3600) - a surfing mecca. By the end of the day we didn't want to leave.

*WHANGAMATA | 04 DECEMBER 2010*








[/url]
WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr[/IMG]


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

OMG what a beautiful country you guys live in...


----------



## Andre_idol

Deanb said:


> OMG what a beautiful country you guys live in...


Sums up what I was going to say.


----------



## christos-greece

New thread about New Zealand? This one will be amazing, very nice as well SYDNEY


----------



## Deanb

Andre_idol said:


> Sums up what I was going to say.


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Nice pictures!


----------



## Aaron W

Quite possibly the most beautiful country in the world. This area looks lovely!


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> OMG what a beautiful country you guys live in...


Thanks sweety, we are very lucky and we know it, there are some perks to being an isolated little island nation 




Andre_idol said:


> Sums up what I was going to say.


Cheers mate :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> New thread about New Zealand? This one will be amazing, very nice as well SYDNEY


Thanks CG, I hope that you will be a regular visitor :cheers:




Munichpictures1970 said:


> Nice pictures!


Thank you :colgate: and thanks for the comment mate, have a great weekend.




Aaron W said:


> Quite possibly the most beautiful country in the world. This area looks lovely!


Just one of them  but hey we will wear the badge with pride :colgate: Thanks mate and enjoy what is left of your weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*WHANGAMATA | 04 DECEMBER 2010*


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*WHANGAMATA | 04 DECEMBER 2010*


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

If I would have to come up with pictures to describe paradise this thread would nail it


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10


It's Christmas!!!! These photo's just sum up Kiwi Christmas for me. In fact Ive just come home from the beach, so hot today in Christchurch.

But seriously, man, you guys.... Im speechless! Why have I not been to the Coromandel yet?

New Zealand Ministry of Tourism needs to employ you guys. 6 figure salary, comp accom all over the country. Food and drink gratis of course. Bet you wouldnt say no.

You guys would make even Huntly look great! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> If I would have to come up with pictures to describe paradise this thread would nail it



You are so kind - thanks :colgate: I fell in love with the place and wouldn't mind a holiday home there - damn ! I need to be a multi-billionaire, I want homes all over New Zealand. I can live almost anywhere in NZ :colgate: except Huntly of course 




Milan Luka said:


> It's Christmas!!!! These photo's just sum up Kiwi Christmas for me. In fact Ive just come home from the beach, so hot today in Christchurch.
> 
> But seriously, man, you guys.... Im speechless! Why have I not been to the Coromandel yet?
> 
> New Zealand Ministry of Tourism needs to employ you guys. 6 figure salary, comp accom all over the country. Food and drink gratis of course. Bet you wouldnt say no.
> 
> You guys would make even Huntly look great! :lol:


:lol: You are so sweet ML, you have just scored yourself a free drink mate  Whangamata is apparently the ugly side of the Coromandel - can you imagine what the rest looks like , I can't wait to explore the entire peninsula but we will need a loooooong weekend for that.

Nobody can make Huntly look good - it is a lost cause :lol:. The best way is to avoid it completely  Glad to read that the weather is great - 26 degrees here and feels as if I am in a steam room, the air isn't moving and it is heavy with humidity - yuck ! Enjoy ML and we will see you soon - next year


----------



## Guest

*WHANGAMATA | 04 DECEMBER 2010*


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## diskojoe

those are some really clean looking beaches!


----------



## Guest

diskojoe said:


> those are some really clean looking beaches!


We are not complaining mate  Thanks for the comment and have a great Christmas :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*WHANGAMATA | 04 DECEMBER 2010*


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> WHANGAMATA 04 DEC 10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr
> [/CENTER]


:applause: 

I can hear those wave and feel that cool breeze on my face.


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> :applause:
> 
> I can hear those wave and feel that cool breeze on my face.


And how right you are :colgate: ... wait until you see The Mount pics :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice new shots SYDNEY :applause:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

A very special place, just stunning ! :kiss:


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, great new photos :applause:


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> need i say more?
> 
> thx


You are most welcome, thanks for dropping in 




Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> A very special place, just stunning ! :kiss:


Very special indeed 




christos-greece said:


> Amazing, great new photos :applause:


Thanks mate, the applause is always very welcome :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*PAUANUI | 14 MAY 2011*



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*PAUANUI | 14 MAY 2011*



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## madridhere

It´s like a paradise...only seeing the images you get relaxed...


----------



## [email protected]

Great photos. 

I was just there 2 months ago. Do you also have photos of the western half of the Coromandel Peninsula (Thames, Coromandel Town, Forest Park)? That's the part that I liked best.


----------



## Guest

madridhere said:


> It´s like a paradise...only seeing the images you get relaxed...


Thanks :colgate: there is no time in the Coromandel, everybody is very chilled and laid back - in fact, most of NZ is  Thanks for the comment.




[email protected] said:


> Great photos.
> 
> I was just there 2 months ago. Do you also have photos of the western half of the Coromandel Peninsula (Thames, Coromandel Town, Forest Park)? That's the part that I liked best.


Cheers  You should have let us know when you were in AKL and we could have shown you around - all the secret spots  I have pics of the Western side of the Coromandel - Coromandel Town is very quaint but I am not a big fan of Thames (too industrial for me) and unfortunately we didn't have time to stop in Thames for pics  The requested pics will be coming soon  Thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*PAUANUI | 14 MAY 2011*



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*PAUANUI | 14 MAY 2011*



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*PAUANUI | 14 MAY 2011*



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*PAUANUI | 14 MAY 2011*



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*PAUANUI | 14 MAY 2011*



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*PAUANUI | 14 MAY 2011*



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



14 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*PAUANUI | 15 MAY 2011*




15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI LAKES RESORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI LAKES RESORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

:drool: what a place.


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> :drool: what a place.


We love it  Thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*PAUANUI | 15 MAY 2011*



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI LAKES RESORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI LAKES RESORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI LAKES RESORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI LAKES RESORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI LAKES RESORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI LAKES RESORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI LAKES RESORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI LAKES RESORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI LAKES RESORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

1 Month to go and we will be back there, beautiful pics of a beautiful part of NZ :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> 1 Month to go and we will be back there, beautiful pics of a beautiful part of NZ :cheers:


Thanks, I can't wait :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*PAUANUI | 15 MAY 2011*



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI LAKES RESORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI LAKES RESORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI LAKES RESORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL PAUANUI LAKES RESORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

madridhere said:


> WWWowww, what houses and places. I love the mixture of old and new architecture. It´s so well integrated.


Some lucky buggers living there, many people bought those houses long before NZ was discovered by the rich and famous at bargain prices, now you will be one of only a few lucky ones to be able to afford them  Our house prices are exorbitant. 




capricorn2000 said:


> wow! indeed a real paradise.
> a place with a perfect weather - slow-paced, relaxed and yet secured.


There are parts that I really love but Whitianga is not one of them - the setting is amazing but every mistake that you can make regarding town planning has been made there :lol: It is a travesty 




autskai said:


> Maybe it's paradise?


NZ is paradise - 2nd most peaceful country in the world, least corrupt country in the world, nice down-to-earth people who frown upon Nationalism, incredible scenery (everywhere), mild weather and then you get the volcanoes and the earthquakes - we are sitting on a time-bomb :lol: Thanks for the comment mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*COROMANDEL TOWN | 15 MAY 2011*



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*COROMANDEL TOWN | 15 MAY 2011*



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

*THE END*​


----------



## Linguine

Wow, amazing series of photos.....thanks for sharing..:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Linguine said:


> Wow, amazing series of photos.....thanks for sharing..:cheers:


You are most welcome and thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> 15 MAY 11 COROMANDEL TAIRUA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr[/CENTER]


Im so jealous.

Would love a holiday up there. Your photos make me wanna go and check it out. I could easily spend an hour sitting on this jetty just breathing the sea air and doing not much more than that.


----------



## christos-greece

As usuall great, very nice photos; half of those photos through are redx. Can you see all the photos, SYDNEY?


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Im so jealous.
> 
> Would love a holiday up there. Your photos make me wanna go and check it out. I could easily spend an hour sitting on this jetty just breathing the sea air and doing not much more than that.


You will love it Luka, just your cup of tea mate  Sometimes it feel as if you are the last man left standing  Very spiritual and good for your soul.




christos-greece said:


> As usuall great, very nice photos; half of those photos through are redx. Can you see all the photos, SYDNEY?


Thanks CG - I can see them, it could be that they didn't load ? I hope that you have better luck now


----------



## Guest

*WHANGAMATA | 13 AUGUST 2011*


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 AUG 11 WHANGAMATA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## balthazar

^^wow!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed WOW! Awesome photos, SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

balthazar said:


> ^^wow!


It is a great place, thanks for the comment 




christos-greece said:


> Indeed WOW! Awesome photos, SYDNEY


Cheers mate, I am so glad to see that you are still leaving comments - thanks :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*WHANGAMATA | 13 AUGUST 2011*


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*WHIRITOA | 13 AUGUST 2011*



13 AUG 11 WHIRITOA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 WHIRITOA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 WHIRITOA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 AUG 11 WHIRITOA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

It has been a while but we finally made it back to The Coromandel Region. The road trip never ceases to amaze and this time round it was even more beautiful with misty hills and a fantastic sunrise.

*18 FEB 12 | THE DRIVE*


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Great and amazing photos as usually :cheers:


----------



## Linguine

great new photos from New Zealand....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Great and amazing photos as usually :cheers:


Thanks :hug:




Linguine said:


> great new photos from New Zealand....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


You are most welcome and thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*18 FEB 12 | THE DRIVE* - PART 2


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*18 FEB 12 | THE DRIVE* - PART 3


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*18 FEB 12 | WHANGAMATA* - PART 1​

The town of Whangamata is sited on the southeast coast of the Coromandel Peninsula in the North Island of New Zealand. The population of Whangamata was 3555 in the 2006 Census. In holiday times the population swells considerably: New Year's celebrations fill the town to over 25,000 though this falls soon after New Year's Day. 

A number of off-shore islands can be seen from the beach. Hauturu or Clark Island is accessible by wading at low tide and is popular in summer months for rock-pool fossickers and kayakers. Whenuakura, sometimes known as Donut Island, sits about a kilometre east of the southern part of Whangamata beach (Otahu Beach). Tuatara roamed on Whenuakura until fairly recently. Whenuakura Island has a large collapsed blow hole which has formed a small beach inside the island - hence the alternative name.

The town has two ocean beaches, both of which are extremely safe for swimming and surfing. There is a safe boating harbour at the North end of the town and another estuary at the South end. Both the harbour and estuary provide good swimming for families. 15 Minutes drive south of Whangamata is the quietly popular beach Whiritoa. Other beaches just north of Whangamata are Onemana and Opoutere.

There are a number of clubs, restaurants and hotels, which are able to provide meals, refreshments and entertainment for visitors.



18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

An extremely beautiful part of NZ and fantastic photographs as well.


----------



## musiccity

Dear New Zealand,

I really want to visit you, beautiful! Oh, and I love your Pohutukawa trees! 


Sincerely,

A dreamy kid in Tennessee


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from New Zealand, once again :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> An extremely beautiful part of NZ and fantastic photographs as well.


Thanks :cheers:




musiccity said:


> Dear New Zealand,
> 
> I really want to visit you, beautiful! Oh, and I love your Pohutukawa trees!
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> A dreamy kid in Tennessee


Very cute  Thanks for the comment mate and I hope that you make it to our shores :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos from New Zealand, once again :cheers:


Cheers mate :hug:


----------



## Guest

*18 FEB 12 | WHANGAMATA* - PART 2



18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*18 FEB 12 | WHANGAMATA* - PART 3



18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*18 FEB 12 | WHANGAMATA* - PART 4



18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*18 FEB 12 | WHANGAMATA* - PART 5



18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Para, Para ... Paradise  Beautiful photographs :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed a paradise! The all area its really very nice, SYDNEY :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Para, Para ... Paradise  Beautiful photographs :applause:


Ain't that the truth :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> Indeed a paradise! The all area its really very nice, SYDNEY :cheers:


Cheers CG - you know a good thing when you see it


----------



## Guest

*18 FEB 12 | WHANGAMATA* - PART 6



18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*18 FEB 12 | WHANGAMATA* - PART 7



18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*18 FEB 12 | WHANGAMATA* - PART 8



18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*18 FEB 12 | WHANGAMATA* - PART 9



18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

:applause:


----------



## desiyogi

How do the people in New Zealand get any work done? 
It's so beautiful i would be staring out the window all day.


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> :applause:


Thanks :hug:




desiyogi said:


> How do the people in New Zealand get any work done?
> It's so beautiful i would be staring out the window all day.


We try to do as little work as possible - or so it will seem  Thanks for the comment mate and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Guest

*18 FEB 12 | WHANGAMATA* - PART 10



18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## MyGeorge

wonderful place.....so calm and relaxing!
I wish I was born in that part of the world.


----------



## Guest

MyGeorge said:


> wonderful place.....so calm and relaxing!
> I wish I was born in that part of the world.


I also wish that I had been born here  Thanks for the comment mate and enjoy your day :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*18 FEB 12 | WHANGAMATA* - PART 11



18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

I feel like I should schedule some holidays at this place 

Amazing as always Sydney :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> I feel like I should schedule some holidays at this place
> 
> Amazing as always Sydney :cheers:


Thanks mate, I hope that you taking it easy in your neck of the woods. At least you have summer to look forward to .... lucky bugger :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*18 FEB 12 | WHANGAMATA* - PART 12



18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> I also wish that I had been born here  Thanks for the comment mate and enjoy your day :cheers:


+3. Fantastic updates.


----------



## hhhhh

Fantastic Pictures. Continue update


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> +3. Fantastic updates.


Thanks :kiss:




hhhhh said:


> Fantastic Pictures. Continue update


Thanks for the compliment and the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*18 FEB 12 | WHANGAMATA* - PART 13



18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000

SYDNEY said:


> 18 FEB 12 , WHANGAMATA, COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


this is a great place to spend a holiday and I particulary like what it says in this photo.
thank you bro for sharing them and enjoy your summer there.


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> this is a great place to spend a holiday and I particulary like what it says in this photo.
> thank you bro for sharing them and enjoy your summer there.


You are most welcome mate, enjoy your spring, Autumn has arrived for us  ... also, enjoy the weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*18 FEB 12 | THE COROMANDEL* - PART 1



18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Dazzle

^^
Love that last photo!


----------



## Guest

Dazzle said:


> ^^
> Love that last photo!


I agree, it is so Coromandel - lush and lots of unspoiled space :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*18 FEB 12 | THE PACIFIC COAST HIGHWAY - SH25* - PART 1



18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

One can't help but respect the natural beauty of NZ. Beautifully captured :kiss:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, great and very nice photos from New Zealand


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe

this is indeed very beuatiful. Bizarre mixture of palms and pine forest.


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> One can't help but respect the natural beauty of NZ. Beautifully captured :kiss:


Thanks :kiss:




christos-greece said:


> Once again, great and very nice photos from New Zealand


Cheers mate :cheers:




Rinchinlhumbe said:


> this is indeed very beuatiful. Bizarre mixture of palms and pine forest.


You are right, it is a contradiction of sorts  Thanks for the comment and enjoy your day.


----------



## Guest

*18 FEB 12 | THE PACIFIC COAST HIGHWAY - SH25* - PART 2



18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

*THE END*​


----------

